
The most powerful memory technique in the history of mankind - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1041732142168891400
======
yesenadam
Well, that's a clickbaity title...and...it's about memory palaces, so, fair
enough. Extremely short article though. (350 words)

 _I help people improve their memory because mine used to suck._

That illustrates a point re genius/talent/training - people often end up a
champion at something _because_ they were bad at it, not because of their
natural skill.

------
radiantswirl
I thought spaced repetition was a more powerful technique

------
NWDD
What about people with aphantasia?

